# Wireless Thermometers



## teach (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been thinking of getting a wireless meat thermometer. I was wondering if you all could give me some suggestions of affordable options.

Thanks,

Teach


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 10, 2011)

Maverick ET-732 - $59.99

TJ


----------



## tromaron (Aug 10, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Maverick ET-732 - $59.99
> 
> TJ




What Todd said x10!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 10, 2011)

Ya what they said i got one a month ago i love it.


----------



## stevebell (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you run multiples units of the maverick so I could have them in 3 or 4 pieces of meat or would I need to get a second brand so the signals will not cross talk?


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 10, 2011)

You have to sync them up and you can use multiples

TJ


----------



## teach (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like Maverick is the next thing on my list.

Thanks all


----------



## sqwib (Aug 11, 2011)

Teach said:


> Looks like Maverick is the next thing on my list.
> 
> Thanks all




You wont be sorry


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

I have one on order too!


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a Maverick also.


----------



## smokinsouthwest (Jan 9, 2012)

I just got an ET-73 for about 36 bucks on amazon. Works good as the thermometer on the lid of my Masterbuilt 7in1 is way off,reads really low.


----------



## sprky (Jan 9, 2012)

The ET-732 is the upgrade model of the ET-73 either 1 is a good unit. The ET732 has many improved features. for the 20 or so bucks difference I'd get the ET-732


----------



## nfmmalice (Jan 9, 2012)

So...  If I wanted to run multiple Thermometers, how would I go about Syncing them up?

For that matter, how can I go about ordering extra thermometers?  Do I have to buy Multiple SETS, or can you buy the thermometers separately?  I see lots of options to buy new sets of probes... But not many to buy new Thermometer Transmitters themselves.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

nfmmalice said:


> So...  If I wanted to run multiple Thermometers, how would I go about Syncing them up?
> 
> For that matter, how can I go about ordering extra thermometers?  Do I have to buy Multiple SETS, or can you buy the thermometers separately?  I see lots of options to buy new sets of probes... But not many to buy new Thermometer Transmitters themselves.
> 
> Thanks!




You just sync them up one at a time. Once they are synced to one receiver they won't sync to another one.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

nfmmalice said:


> So...  If I wanted to run multiple Thermometers, how would I go about Syncing them up?
> 
> For that matter, how can I go about ordering extra thermometers?  Do I have to buy Multiple SETS, or can you buy the thermometers separately?  I see lots of options to buy new sets of probes... But not many to buy new Thermometer Transmitters themselves.
> 
> Thanks!




Contact Todd - He is a Maverick Dealer and can answer all your questions


----------



## misisipismoke (Jan 25, 2012)

I may have to get one of those too.  I've been smoking for a couple of months and I'm on my 3rd thermometer.  The cheap ones are exactly that!


----------



## russg (Mar 22, 2012)

If you have an Iphone or Ipad the iGrill is great it has two thermometers and coking trmp and time settings.

I am going to use one on the pork butt this weekend.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an ET 73 that works great.  I recently found a mod that increases range that I may do this weekend.  Basically it just adds an antenna.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> I have an ET 73 that works great.  I recently found a mod that increases range that I may do this weekend.  Basically it just adds an antenna.



If your talking about the wire added ...  i did mine...  didn't help mine any... dunno If the wires were not exactly the right length or what...  but no help for mine


----------



## misisipismoke (Mar 31, 2012)

I just ordered the Maverick last week and can't wait til it gets here. I messed around with 3 cheaper thermometers and hated them. I should have gotten one of these to begin with. Everybody I've talked to has had only good things to say about them.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 31, 2012)

Mississippi , I have had a Polder for 3 years and it held up for me , I take it inside everytime and keep it clean and dry. I now have 2 mavericks and keep care of them also; like your car,keep it cared for and.....

I love the fact that I can sit and sip my water without getting up , walking over to the smoker and getting all teared - up  when adding fuel. I still use my old ones (Polder and a Pyrex) to track other stuff I may have in the Smoker. [remember , I don't open my lid to look , I know it's still there and going nowhere].

Be sure to _read_ all the instructions and save yourself a lot of aggrevation when setting up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't kink the cable , shut it in the door or damage the housing as moisture will get in and the kinks will break the sensor .A little care and they will last a long time.

As stated , ask Todd and he will be more than happy to help. The man is a phenomenal service centered dealer and will take the time to help you.

Have fun with your toy and...


----------

